# Apple Watch et Apple Store



## Narkopop (1 Septembre 2016)

bonjour à tous !
Ne sachant pas vraiment ou mettre mon message et comme cela est en rapport avec l'acquisition d'une Apple Watch je me permet de créer se petit topic!
Je souhaite acheter une Apple Watch! J'aimerai la réserver via le store Apple et la retirer en Magasin! A qu'elle moment se fait le payement ? Au moment du retrait ou sur internet au moment du choix du point de retrait de la montre ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## fousfous (1 Septembre 2016)

Si je peux te donner un conseil, attend au moins le 8 avant de tenter d'acheter


----------



## Narkopop (1 Septembre 2016)

Oui oui c'est bien prévu Par contre ca répond pas à ma question


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Septembre 2016)

Je pense que cela répondra à ta question.


----------



## Narkopop (1 Septembre 2016)

Super! Merci


----------

